# 1983 Schwinn Sierra



## RustyHornet (May 9, 2021)

Cleaning this one up for a random stranger. I spotted this one on my commute to work leaning up against a tree. It wasn’t there, then showed up one day. I drove by it for a few weeks before I finally worked up the courage to stop.

I had an idea what it was, but it was too far off the road to confirm.

I asked if he wanted to sell it, he said he better not because his wife bought it for him years ago, but he said he wanted to do something with it. So I made a deal with him to clean it up for him. Hoping eventually I get to purchase it because it really is a sweet bike that is really comfy, gearing is amazing too!


























He said they replaced the handlebars, they have a Wald sticker on them, appear to be very similar to what the catalog pics show. Tires have also been replaced at some point.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 9, 2021)

Got to tearing into it today. Few parts I need to replace, but I think for the most part I’m just gonna clean it up and re-grease.

























This was the local Schwinn shop for years, looks like the replacement bars are confirmed. Way cool find! Kinda a shame to cover it up!


----------



## bloo (May 9, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> gearing is amazing too




How many teeth front and rear? The rear looks to have a very small high cog. Does this bike have a freehub?


----------



## RustyHornet (May 9, 2021)

bloo said:


> How many teeth front and rear? The rear looks to have a very small high cog. Does this bike have a freehub?



I’d have to count. Yes freewheel.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 14, 2021)

Been slowing doing this one. Got the fork and components cleaned up and installed. And started restoring the ugly brake levers.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 10, 2021)

Updates, just installed the last pieces on this one. Only thing left to do is test ride! Had to buy some used shifters for it because the originals were broken...

Don’t mind the clutter, just recently filled the garage with someone else’s collection... Trying to sort...


----------



## Oilit (Jun 10, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Updates, just installed the last pieces on this one. Only thing left to do is test ride! Had to buy some used shifters for it because the originals were broken...
> 
> Don’t mind the clutter, just recently filled the garage with someone else’s collection... Trying to sort...
> View attachment 1427435
> ...



You've got that bike looking good! Can you post a picture of the bottom bracket area? From the serial the frame was probably built in Chicago, but March 1983 was close to the end. And what's the head badge number, if you don't mind? My guess is that this was also assembled in Chicago, but the frame could have been shipped to Tennessee for assembly. Information on Schwinn operations during this time is pretty scant.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 10, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Updates, just installed the last pieces on this one. Only thing left to do is test ride! Had to buy some used shifters for it because the originals were broken...
> 
> Don’t mind the clutter, just recently filled the garage with someone else’s collection... Trying to sort...
> View attachment 1427435
> ...



This is looking real nice and I bet it is going to ride great. But, the question is, we’re you able to acquire this one from the owner? Sure hope so!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 10, 2021)

Oilit said:


> You've got that bike looking good! Can you post a picture of the bottom bracket area? From the serial the frame was probably built in Chicago, but March 1983 was close to the end. And what's the head badge number, if you don't mind? My guess is that this was also assembled in Chicago, but the frame could have been shipped to Tennessee for assembly. Information on Schwinn operations during this time is pretty scant.



I will do so later!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 10, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> This is looking real nice and I bet it is going to ride great. But, the question is, we’re you able to acquire this one from the owner? Sure hope so!



Unfortunately he has decided to keep it for now. But he has my number and knows where I live. I really like the bike and will be keeping my eyes open in the future for another one. He has paid me really well to fix this up for him, way more than I quoted him and I tried to refuse some, but he insisted... He’s extremely happy and is looking forward to having it back.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 10, 2021)

@bloo, these are the spec's from the 1983 catalog. It looks like the front was Sugino, with 39 and 48 tooth sprockets, while the rear was Sun Tour AG, 14, 17, 22, 27 and 38 teeth. Notice the Sidewinder and the Sierra have the same gearing.


----------



## bloo (Jun 10, 2021)

@Oilit thank you! I had been wondering if it could have been a freehub instead of a freewheel since the smallest cog in the pics looks really small, maybe too small to be on a freewheel in 1983. It must be an optical illusion. My 81 Raceline had an early Shimano freehub originally (unusual for the time) and I wondered if that was what I was looking at on this 83 Schwinn. The freehub was really fragile and I replaced it with a Suntour freewheel, I'd have to look but it's probably the same 14-38.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 10, 2021)

Oilit said:


> You've got that bike looking good! Can you post a picture of the bottom bracket area? From the serial the frame was probably built in Chicago, but March 1983 was close to the end. And what's the head badge number, if you don't mind? My guess is that this was also assembled in Chicago, but the frame could have been shipped to Tennessee for assembly. Information on Schwinn operations during this time is pretty scant.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 11, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> View attachment 1427952
> 
> View attachment 1427953



Thank you! The frame at least was definitely built in Chicago.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 11, 2021)

Dropped this one off at the owners last night. Little sad to see it go! Rides incredible! He was extremely happy and loves the way it turned out!


----------

